# Sono contenta.



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Sono contenta di com'è andata oggi, sono soddisfatta di me stessa, di come mi sono comportata e di come ho reagito.

Cronaca: ero già fuori, avevo un po' di commissioni da fare e sarebbe stato poco economico tornare a casa, quindi sono arrivata al parcheggio dieci minuti prima del solito.
Bagnino era lì, sul suo scooter, in posizione strategica, naturalmente.
Fumava e si è avviato dalla mia parte, facendo finta di niente, proprio quando sono scesa dalla macchina e l'ho chiusa. Era pochi passi davanti a me, con la sua andatura lenta, mi aspettava, credo.
Dopo qualche istante di incertezza, l'ho chiamato, mi sembrava veramente infantile non farlo.
Abbiamo chiacchierato come da tanto tempo non facevamo: niente battute a senso unico, niente sguardi eloquenti, niente complimenti non richiesti. Ho ritrovato il piacere di parlare con la persona sensibile e gentile che avevo conosciuto un anno fa, senza secondi fini, quel calore di amicizia che mi piace tanto, tipicamente maschile; con le donne è diverso, anche se altrettanto piacevole.
E' stato bello, anche perché il mio corpo era connesso al cervello e non mi sono turbata, non sono diventata viola, ero serena.

Davanti al cancello si sono avvicinate altre mamme e lui si è eclissato, ma lo ha sempre fatto, anche in tempi non sospetti. Dice che non gli piacciono le chiacchiere femminili...

Sono contenta, mi sono messa alla prova ed è andato tutto bene. Amo Marito più di ogni altra persona al mondo (a parte mia figlia) e voglio stare con lui. Ora è impegnato, ma non vedo l'ora di raccontargli tutto.

Per il momento, va bene così...

nonna anzitempo vs cattiva ragazza: 2 - 1


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2013)

> Abbiamo chiacchierato come da tanto tempo non facevamo: niente battute a senso unico, niente sguardi eloquenti, niente complimenti non richiesti. Ho ritrovato il piacere di parlare con la persona sensibile e gentile che avevo conosciuto un anno fa, senza secondi fini, *quel calore di amicizia* che mi piace tanto, tipicamente maschile; con le donne è diverso, anche se altrettanto piacevole.
> E' stato bello, anche perché il mio corpo era connesso al cervello e non mi sono turbata, non sono diventata viola, ero serena.


Lola, stavolta me la sento di essere critica.
Il vostro rapporto non è mai stato, nè è ora un rapporto di amicizia.

Io personalmente avrei attuato il no-contact. Non vedo positivamente questo voler trovare un modo 'depotenziato' di non rinunciare al Bagnino, anche a costo di deformare la qualità di fondo della vostra intesa (che non dico non essere anche sul piano umano, ma sappiamo tutti che se solo di questo si fosse trattato non ti avrebbe indotta a mettere in discussione aspetti fondanti della tua vita).

Pensaci un attimo.


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9190 ha detto:
			
		

> Lola, stavolta me la sento di essere critica.
> Il vostro rapporto non è mai stato, nè è ora un rapporto di amicizia.
> 
> Io personalmente avrei attuato il no-contact. Non vedo positivamente  questo voler trovare un modo 'depotenziato' di non rinunciare al  Bagnino, anche a costo di deformare la qualità di fondo della vostra  intesa (che non dico non essere anche sul piano umano, ma sappiamo tutti  che se solo di questo si fosse trattato non ti avrebbe indotta a  mettere in discussione aspetti fondanti della tua vita).
> ...


Grazie Leda. :smile:
Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma il punto è un altro: il mio "cambiamento" è iniziato prima  di conoscere Bagnino. Lui, o meglio il modo in cui io ho reagito a lui,  è una conseguenza di questo cambiamento. C'è stato come un effetto  domino, la prima tessera ha fatto cadere la seconda e così via fino ad  arrivare qui.

Quello che mi ha sempre preoccupata, in questi  mesi, è il fatto di non riuscire a gestire il turbamento, a  ridimensionarlo, a metterlo al suo posto nella mia vita, ed essere  riuscita a rimanere me stessa di fronte a lui è stato positivo. Avevo  bisogno di mettermi alla prova.
Questo non significa che ricomincia  tutto da capo. Non ricomincerò a frequentarlo, ieri è stato un caso,  sono determinata a non avere contatti con lui, non mi sto illudendo di poter avere con lui il rapporto che ho (e ho avuto) con altri, soprattutto perché lui non vuole. Sono anche convinta che lui accetterà qualsiasi tipo di comportamento da parte mia, adeguandosi.
L'importante è essere  riuscita a rimanere connessa, corpo e cervello; credo di star  sviluppando quegli strumenti che mi mancavano, so che ci vuole tempo e  "allenamento".

Non ho più paura di provare certe cose. Questa  paura ha condizionato molto la mia vita, nel bene e nel male, e sono  stata fortunata, sia perché ho incontrato il mio compagno al momento  giusto e sia per quello che mi è successo negli ultimi mesi.

Mi  sento saldamente ancorata alla mia vita: è come se avessi fatto una  scelta, più consapevole, ho scelto di nuovo Marito. Ora devo lavorare su  questo e mantenere in equilibrio ciò che sono ora e ciò che sono sempre  stata...


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9192 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie Leda. :smile:
> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma il punto è un altro: il mio "cambiamento" è iniziato prima di conoscere Bagnino. Lui, o meglio il modo in cui io ho reagito a lui, è una conseguenza di questo cambiamento. C'è stato come un effetto domino, la prima tessera ha fatto cadere la seconda e così via fino ad arrivare qui.
> 
> Quello che mi ha sempre preoccupata, in questi mesi, è il fatto di non riuscire a gestire il turbamento, a ridimensionarlo, a metterlo al suo posto nella mia vita, ed essere riuscita a rimanere me stessa di fronte a lui è stato positivo. *Avevo bisogno di mettermi alla prova.
> ...


Ecco, sono contenta che tu abbia voluto espicitare certi passaggi. Da quel che ho letto di te finora avevo capito che fossero punti di snodo cruciali, ma sembravano usciti di scena, mentre noto che sono sempre centrali e penso che sia il modo giusto di trattarli.

Cosa hai sempre avuto paura di provare, al punto da lasciare che ti condizionasse la vita?


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9194 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco, sono contenta che tu abbia voluto espicitare certi passaggi. Da quel che ho letto di te finora avevo capito che fossero punti di snodo cruciali, ma sembravano usciti di scena, mentre noto che sono sempre centrali e penso che sia il modo giusto di trattarli.
> 
> Cosa hai sempre avuto paura di provare, al punto da lasciare che ti condizionasse la vita?


Le mie riflessioni di fondo non sono mai uscite di scena, ci faccio i conti tutti i giorni da circa due anni. Farle trasparire sempre in quello che scrivo, un po' potrebbe annoiare (me e gli altri) e poi sto cercando di far sfogare la cattiva ragazza, visto che la tengo inchiodata davanti al computer quando lei ha voglia di uscire, adesso... 

Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, rispondendo in un 3D, non credo questo sia il posto giusto per sviscerare certe cose, che sono il materiale con cui lavoro con la mia analista. Diciamo che, edulcorando, si potrebbe riassumere in "paura di perdere il controllo di me e del mio corpo"...



Ora devo proprio andare... con questa storia di arrivare all'ultimo momento rischio che chiamano l'assistente sociale per abbandono di minore...  :carneval:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9195 ha detto:
			
		

> "*paura *di perdere il controllo di me e del mio corpo"


Dici niente!!!

Quel genere di paura che confina con la voglia matta e disperatissima che succeda...


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9196 ha detto:
			
		

> Dici niente!!!
> 
> Quel genere di paura che confina con la *voglia matta e disperatissima che succeda*...


Purtroppo non è così quando la paura è patologica e non sopporti nessun contatto fisico con gli altri, chiunque siano...


----------

